# Upper abdominal pain for several days



## nelze (Apr 3, 2013)

Last weekend I had these really horrible cramps and I couldnt move. The doctor told me it was just indigestion coupled with dysmenorrhea so he just gave me some medicine for that. However, it has been several days already and the pain has concentrated on my upper central abdomen. It wakes me up every hour at night and I'm having trouble eating because I feel like my stomach is extremely bloated. I'm also having trouble walking because the pain would make me want to just lie down. I took an ultrasound yesterday and the results said I was just gassy and my kidney pancreas and liver were clean, but they werent sure and said I should get a blood check or a urinalysis. What could this be? I'm just so tired already because I havent been able to sleep for the past couple of days from the pain.


----------



## Nicole585 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi nelz, did you ever find out what was the cause of your pain? I do get thr same synptoms. As a matter of fact i'm having them now. My doctor says I have Gerds and is treating me with Omeprazole. The doctor who intitially treated me says it's IBS. She treated me for that and the symptoms went away. The Omeprazole is upsetting my stomach and the pain is still current sense I changed meds. Have an appt with GI doctor at the end of this month. I also get pain in the chest/ breast area too. Really weird. It happened with my first flare up and also with this one. The difference is the meds i'm taking. Not really working


----------



## Nicole585 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope you find some relief.


----------

